# Ate a cow............



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

............. tonite. i found a deal on T-Bones today and I got me a big'n. I marinaded in my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso concoction and it turned out great!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That looks awesome.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

great looking steak!!! where did you score it from?


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

ARENT YOU GOING TO COOK IT??


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

He did, he just didn't burn it to a crisp like some do. 

Looks like a fine dinner.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That's just the way a good steak should look!


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

My dad always said smack it on the ass and run it through a warm room itll be OK and he was right.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

There is only one other way to make that meal complete. Get rid of the diet Pepsi and replace it w/ Guinness Stout. Heavenly meal ! :beer::beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

stumpy said:


> There is only one other way to make that meal complete. Get rid of the diet Pepsi and replace it w/ Guinness Stout. Heavenly meal ! :beer::beer:


I put up the picture on Face Book and got most comments on the D.Pepsi!

Thanks y'all. It was really good eat'n.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

A guy has to go light somewhere to justify the good eats! 
I'll defend you on the diet pepsi.......


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that steak looks delish opcorn:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

GreenFord said:


> That's just the way a good steak should look!


Indeed.

Yum!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

TOO DONE! NOT ENOUGH RED!!!!!!!!............otherwise a fine looking meal


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Steak!!*

I have been working on the perfect smoked chicken and it has been a while since i had a good steak. Maybe that is whats for dinner this weekend!!!

I am with Treed. I like mine with a little more blood but it is a nice looking steak!!!!

Darin


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I only got two things to say, mmmmm mmmmm.


----------

